# JD 210 mows for 1/2 hour then bogs down



## kotto210 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have a John Deere 210 garden tractor with the electric PTO clutch. I can engage the clutch and mow for about a half an hour then the tractor loses power and can't mow. I disengage the PTO and the engine returns to normal power and I can drive it around fine, but the minute I engage the PTO it bogs down. I can let the machine cool down for a while and return to mowing but only for a half an hour. I took a video of the machine running and losing power when mowing, which you can see at the link below:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/51323875"]http://vimeo.com/51323875[/ame]

My local JD dealer told me to replace seat, replace kill switch, replace battery and replace carburetor ($1,000.00). I went for the battery and by-passed the kill switch temporarily but still have the problem. I don't think it is the carburetor.

Any ideas?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Clean out your mower deck, and check the pto/ ogura clutch adjustment. Just 2 things I can think of to check first.


----------



## kotto210 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks wjones, I'll give the deck a good going-over first. Dealer tested the clutch and said it was operating correctly but I'm not convinced.


----------

